
WikiLeaks asked US to help redact information. The US refused. - thehodge
http://www.indexoncensorship.org/2010/11/wikileaks-and-state-department-correspondence/
======
yread
Der Spiegel also cooperated with the US:

 _With a team of more than 50 reporters and researchers, SPIEGEL has viewed,
analyzed and vetted the mass of documents. In most cases, the magazine has
sought to protect the identities of the Americans' informants, unless the
person who served as the informant was senior enough to be politically
relevant. In some cases, the US government expressed security concerns and
SPIEGEL accepted a number of such objections. In other cases, however, SPIEGEL
felt the public interest in reporting the news was greater than the threat to
security. Throughout our research, SPIEGEL reporters and editors weighed the
public interest against the justified interest of countries in security and
confidentiality._

[http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,731580,00.h...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,731580,00.html)

------
michael_dorfman
Note that the US _did_ cooperate with the New York Times, when the Times asked
for help in redacting information from the WikiLeaks dump.

Cf. <http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/29/world/29editornote.html>

Also, Assange's reply to the State Department makes him look like a real
douche.

